# Who makes a good 700x28 tire?



## cleon

I've read lots of threads on 23s and 25s, but I'm wondering if it's really the same list as for 28s, as quite a few of the popular models dont come in the larger sizes. 

Any recommendations on good 28s for around $30-40?

TIA!


----------



## IcemanYVR

They don't come in at $30-$40, but I have Continental Gatorskin Tires in 28c on my rain bike and they're a very nice riding tyre. I was pleasantly surprised and they have an excellent amount of built in puncture protection.


----------



## cleon

Yeah, I did notice after the post that the conti' s do come in 28s. I just seem to keep reading mixed reviews on the ride quality, so I'm wondering if there is something a bit more comfortable as I don't tend to get many flats where I ride anyway.


----------



## PlatyPius

I love the Clement Strada LLG 700x28s that I have on my Cyfac. 120tpi and super-smooth ride.

Clement Strada LGG 700x28 120tpi Folding - AEBike.com


----------



## Chocolatebike

I've got 35mm Marathon Supremes on one of my bikes and I can't praise them enough for grip, rolling resistance, the ability to avoid punctures (one in 5100+ miles) and the ease of fitting.
If they were available in 25mm, I'd get a set in an instant for my "light" bike.


----------



## Chocolatebike

Just read the OP again. Doh !
I doubt that you'll get Marathon Supremes for $40 although, given their (apparent) longevity, it might be worth splashing out.
The $/mile ratio would be favourable.


----------



## tuffguy1500

I'm rockin a Scwhalbe Marathon on the front and Continental Touring Plus on the rear. Having come from the Vittoria Randonneur, I prefer the Marathon. Both the conti and the vitto were absolute pains in the a$$ to install/inflate without tons of sidewall tweaking. It was so bad that I had to bring it to a shop that had that stupid Park sidewall tool to align them. The Marathon went on with little effort and was perfectly round on the first attempt. Just my experience .

Also, the Vittoria only lasted about 800 miles for me, the front lasted over 1k, but after it flatted on me once, and mutliple on the rears, I replaced it with the Marathon. So far so good.. 

PS- these were all 28's..


----------



## kbiker3111

If you want real ultimate flat protection, get Spec Armadillo Elites, which run big anyway. For less money, consider Panaracer Pasala's.


----------



## Chris-X

kbiker3111 said:


> If you want real ultimate flat protection, get Spec Armadillo Elites, which run big anyway. For less money, consider Panaracer Pasala's.


I've run Conti 4seasons, and could only fit a 25 Armadillo on my Roubaix, but I have absolutely no complaints about the 28 wire bead Serfa Seca's I got for $9.99 from Jenson.


----------



## steel515

*cheap tire*

oh you want $30-40 tire? vittoria zaffiro/ rubino?


----------



## tstraz

+1 for the Clement Strada LLG. The 60 TPI version can be had for $30-$40. Picked up a pair after blowing out the sidewall on a Rubino after only 150 miles. I have 1500 miles on the Stradas and ride a lot of dirt roads and broken pavement. Highly recommend.


----------



## NJBiker72

Anyone know if a 28 would fut on a Specialized Secteur? Debating whether I sell the bike on Craigslist or convert it to a rain bike.


----------



## tjanson

Michelin Krylion in 25mm width stretch out to about 27mm after a few weeks. Great tire.


----------



## tarwheel2

I've been running Conti GP 4 Season 28s on my commuter bike for the past 3 years and they are great tires -- light weight, durable, flat resistant and nice handling. They cost about $40 when I bought mine, but Conti prices have gone up a lot since then. If you ever see them on sale, buy some!

Those Clements look like a nice deal, and Vittoria Rubinos generally get good reviews and can be bought for less $40 if you can find them in 28s. Panaracer Pasela TGs are another option. They are durable and relatively light weight in folders, but in my experience their rolling resistance is much higher than the other brands mentioned.


----------



## mattotoole

tjanson said:


> Michelin Krylion in 25mm width stretch out to about 27mm after a few weeks. Great tire.


+1, great tire. 

Sizes are nominal anyway -- one brand's "25mm" may be bigger than another's "28mm." With Michelin vs. Conti I think that's true.

Looking through the BikeTechReview tests, I noticed that the 28mm Bontrager Select, an OEM tire with an MSRP under $20, beat many racing tires in rolling resistance.


----------



## Minnesnowtan

I like my Continental 4 Seasons and also a Specialized All-Condition Armadillo Elite. 

The 700x25 Armadillo Elite measured to 700 x 27 according to my Cateye chart so they do run a little large.


----------



## Scott B

I really like my Conti Gatorskins in 28's. I'm on probably my 3rd set and a happy with them. Good flat protection and good ride quality (at 95psi). They also last. Well worth the money.


----------



## kbwh

NJBiker72 said:


> Anyone know if a 28 would fut on a Specialized Secteur? Debating whether I sell the bike on Craigslist or convert it to a rain bike.


The Secteur (and Roubaix) should fit 28s easily.


----------



## Gnosis

exiting board...


----------



## drollin

I love the specialized Roubaix all season with armadillo.


----------



## Chris-X

Gnosis said:


> Greetings to all, my first post on this board.
> 
> Bontrager “Race All Weather Plus” 700c x 28 tires cost $29.99 each (at my local Trek dealership) and provide puncture protection.
> 
> Just over 200 miles ago, I mounted a new set of these tires on my 2012 Trek Wahoo 29er hardtail (with disc brakes). Along with their smaller inner tubes, these tires reduced the weight of my Wahoo to roughly 31.5 pounds, and have increased my Average Speed by several MPH (to 16.4 MPH) over my usual 8-mile trip to my cousin’s house (16-mile round trip).
> 
> They’ve provided excellent dry-ground traction. I managed to get caught in a monsoon coming home from my cousin’s that was so heavy that it slowed by usual gravity descent of 36~37 MPH on a favorite downhill to just 30.6 MPH. Water was literally pouring out of my shoes as I descended that hill and it was incredibly difficult to see. Even so, I never experienced any manner of slippage from these tires even upon slowing quickly per use of my disc brakes. In short, they provided confidence-inspiring performance, which I hadn’t really anticipated, so I’m quite pleased with them
> 
> These 700c x 28 Bontrager Race All Weather Plus tires are rated at 100~120 PSI. I steadfastly inflate them to 120 PSI prior to heading out for a ride to eliminate as much rolling resistance as possible, as well as provide my rims maximum protection from road bumps and eliminate pinch flats. I haven’t incurred any flats on these tires as yet, and they’ve made some disconcerting loud popping noises at times when unable (due to traffic) to avoid some road stones, acorns, and even glass. Per each of those loud popping noises, I fully expected to be pulling over to repair a tire, but these tires have hung in there amazingly well despite that which sounded like sudden tire death several times.
> 
> Since my OEM 29” 2.1 tires are much higher volume, much lower pressure, I didn’t expect the 700c x 28 tires to provide a very comfortable ride, but I’ve continued to be pleasantly surprised by how well these little road tires (just 1.1” wide) absorb the bumps especially since I run them at 120 PSI, which makes them as hard as a Super Ball (for those who remember them, and for those who don’t, they were just short of hard as a golf ball).
> 
> I weigh just under 190 pounds (down from 205 pounds back in April due to all the commuting via bicycle since then).


Run them at 100 psi or less and you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## PlatyPius

Gnosis said:


> Greetings to all, my first post on this board.
> 
> Bontrager “Race All Weather Plus” 700c x 28 tires cost $29.99 each (at my local Trek dealership) and provide puncture protection.
> 
> Just over 200 miles ago, I mounted a new set of these tires on my 2012 Trek Wahoo 29er hardtail (with disc brakes). Along with their smaller inner tubes, these tires reduced the weight of my Wahoo to roughly 31.5 pounds, and have increased my Average Speed by several MPH (to 16.4 MPH) over my usual 8-mile trip to my cousin’s house (16-mile round trip).
> 
> They’ve provided excellent dry-ground traction. I managed to get caught in a monsoon coming home from my cousin’s that was so heavy that it slowed by usual gravity descent of 36~37 MPH on a favorite downhill to just 30.6 MPH. Water was literally pouring out of my shoes as I descended that hill and it was incredibly difficult to see. Even so, I never experienced any manner of slippage from these tires even upon slowing quickly per use of my disc brakes. In short, they provided confidence-inspiring performance, which I hadn’t really anticipated, so I’m quite pleased with them
> 
> These 700c x 28 Bontrager Race All Weather Plus tires are rated at 100~120 PSI. I steadfastly inflate them to 120 PSI prior to heading out for a ride to eliminate as much rolling resistance as possible, as well as provide my rims maximum protection from road bumps and eliminate pinch flats. I haven’t incurred any flats on these tires as yet, and they’ve made some disconcerting loud popping noises at times when unable (due to traffic) to avoid some road stones, acorns, and even glass. Per each of those loud popping noises, I fully expected to be pulling over to repair a tire, but these tires have hung in there amazingly well despite that which sounded like sudden tire death several times.
> 
> Since my OEM 29” 2.1 tires are much higher volume, much lower pressure, I didn’t expect the 700c x 28 tires to provide a very comfortable ride, but I’ve continued to be pleasantly surprised by how well these little road tires (just 1.1” wide) absorb the bumps especially since I run them at 120 PSI, which makes them as hard as a Super Ball (for those who remember them, and for those who don’t, they were just short of hard as a golf ball).
> 
> I weigh just under 190 pounds (down from 205 pounds back in April due to all the commuting via bicycle since then).


I'm sure there are tires worse than Bontragers out there, but I haven't found them yet.


----------



## Warble

I also like the conti gaterskins


----------



## KensBikes

I like the Gatorskins, too. Also the Maxxis Detonator, which we had on the wife's Cannondale Road Warrior.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

Rubino Pros


----------



## m_s

Michelin 25s tend to measure at 28, and their 23s at 25 (at least the krylions, Pro3s, and Pro2s I've used).


----------



## outcast7

The continental GP 4 season is a fantastic tire in 700x28c


----------



## darwinosx

I also use Conti 4-seasons but the prices are really high now. The latest Gatorksins are also good.


----------



## kaliayev

kbwh said:


> The Secteur (and Roubaix) should fit 28s easily.


My Roubaix will only fit up to 25s.


----------



## Vibe

+1 for Conti GP 4 Season 700x28c


----------



## PMC

Like others have said, the Conti 28mm offerings are pretty good as are the Mich Krylons in 25 that are really 27ish or about the same size as the Conti 28s. They all roll real nice for what they are and cost.
I also have had good luck with the Panaracer Tserv and Pasela in both 28 and 32 and they're even cheaper.


----------



## GaRandonee

conti gator skin


----------



## sfzx

*ride comfort in 700x28*

Best ride I ever experienced was with vittoria rubino pro 700x28. Its only a 150 tpi tire. Using it on easton ea90slx rims on a 30 mile run my avg speed is only 1-1.5 mph different than a 700x23 conti 4000s on roval carbon rapide 45SL rims, but what a huge difference in ride comfort. Got this set up on a new used bike and never would have believed the differnce till I road it. Broke a spoke and now I'm missing the tire but dont want to change them out just yet. great for longer runs.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

cleon said:


> Yeah, I did notice after the post that the conti' s do come in 28s. I just seem to keep reading mixed reviews on the ride quality, so I'm wondering if there is something a bit more comfortable as I don't tend to get many flats where I ride anyway.


The Conti 4 seasons is a nice tire and comes in a folding 28. They are a bit higher than your price range.


----------



## sfzx

*conti 4 seasons*

Have to admit the 4 seasons is also a great tire and very little issue as far as flats. I've only ridden them in the 23c version. Long tread life too! Usually use only 113-115 air pressure that makes it better ride than 120+ as well. Conti actually suggest 110 pressure. I weigh 170 and have had no pinch flats even at at 110. But our roads are realy pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vibe

I ride my 700x28c conti gp 4 season at 100psi weighing at 150-155lbs, no flats yet


----------



## atpjunkie

Conti as well but since I can take bigger tires I may try the 33 Jack Browns


----------



## craigh-krph

After flats with relatively low miles on Armadillo Elites, I switched to Conti Gatorskins. So far I've run over a 1" diamater tree branch, numerus pieces of metal debris and a beer bottle neck with nary a single flat. The only tire I'll ride on the roads where I live.


----------



## NJBiker72

atpjunkie said:


> Conti as well but since I can take bigger tires I may try the 33 Jack Browns


What do you think of the Ruffy Tuffy?


----------



## Pitts Pilot

Michelin Pro Optimums are listed at 25mm but run a little wider than that. Mounted on my HED C2 rims, they measure 28mm with calipers. They are currently on sale at biketiresdirect for $45. I like them quite a bit.


----------



## RussellS

I use the Continental 4 Season 700x28 tires on a couple bikes. No complaints. Except they only measure 26mm wide. The 28 designation is very optimistic.


----------



## atpjunkie

*I've never ridden them*



NJBiker72 said:


> What do you think of the Ruffy Tuffy?


but a guy I respect in the rando / brevet / commute circle was the one who suggested the JBs to me. He said the Ruffys are great but since I have clearance the bigger Browns are better. He was a Conti guy ( as I am now) went to Schwalbe (which he still likes) but is pretty sold on the Riv tires


----------



## NJBiker72

atpjunkie said:


> but a guy I respect in the rando / brevet / commute circle was the one who suggested the JBs to me. He said the Ruffys are great but since I have clearance the bigger Browns are better. He was a Conti guy ( as I am now) went to Schwalbe (which he still likes) but is pretty sold on the Riv tires


I think 28 is tops for my Secteur. I have 23s on that and on my Tarmac now. I love the Maxxis Refuse on the Secteur by 23s won't work on gravel and rough rides. So trying to go as wide as I can and give the Secteur a purpose for being kept.


----------



## atpjunkie

*I have the Conti Sport Contacts on now*



NJBiker72 said:


> I think 28 is tops for my Secteur. I have 23s on that and on my Tarmac now. I love the Maxxis Refuse on the Secteur by 23s won't work on gravel and rough rides. So trying to go as wide as I can and give the Secteur a purpose for being kept.


in 28s and they seem smallish for a 28, but so far a great tire


----------



## NJBiker72

atpjunkie said:


> in 28s and they seem smallish for a 28, but so far a great tire


Have to check those out. Might just run to the new LBS and see what they have to offer. Been looking for an excuse to go there anyway.


----------



## Moonnerd

Do 28s fit on most road bike frames & brakes?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

Moonnerd said:


> Do 28s fit on most road bike frames & brakes?


I have a set of 25c Rubino Pros in my 2011 CAAD10, with plenty of room to spare. once I wear out the 25s, I'm going to try 28s. Pretty sure they are going to fit.


----------



## NJBiker72

Moonnerd said:


> Do 28s fit on most road bike frames & brakes?


Specialized says you can go up one size wider on their bikes. 

So the Roubaix/Secteur style starts at 25 and can go to 28. The Tarmac/Allez line starts at 23 and can go to 25. 

I just put 28's on my Secteur without problem. 

If you are concerned take the bike to a shop and have them give it a try. My shop was willing to try 32 but I decided to stay at 28 and save some money and speed.


----------



## Chris-X

NJBiker72 said:


> Specialized says you can go up one size wider on their bikes.
> 
> So the Roubaix/Secteur style starts at 25 and can go to 28. The Tarmac/Allez line starts at 23 and can go to 25.
> 
> I just put 28's on my Secteur without problem.
> 
> If you are concerned take the bike to a shop and have them give it a try. * My shop was willing to try 32* but I decided to stay at 28 and save some money and speed.


Vittoria's do NOT fit. I think 28's are reasonable max on Roubaix/Secteur. I'm riding a 2009 S-Works SL2 though.


----------



## Lotophage

Another vote for the clements. I got a set to replace my pasela 32s and have been very impressed with the increase in comfort, despite the smaller size.


----------



## nauxctrack

interesting


----------



## nauxctrack

so this is a good tire?


----------



## MarvinK

PlatyPius said:


> I'm sure there are tires worse than Bontragers out there, but I haven't found them yet.


The newer Bontragers are actually quite nice. Bontrager R3 700x25 are on 200g (190g for 23s), and my last pair made it 2000mi. I came from Michelin Krylions, which went downhill after the move to China. Personally, I think you'd be really hard pressed to find a tire that light that wears longer. I like the GP4000 and Rubino Pros, too... and wouldn't mind giving Michelin another shot with the Pro 4 Endurance tires. 

I don't think any of those come in a 700x28, though. I'd probably do the Continental Grand Prix 4's in a 28.


----------



## SystemShock

> _*Who makes a good 700x28 tire?*_



Grand Bois Cerf green label.

Challenge Paris-Roubaix.


Compass Bicycles - Tires
.


----------



## JAG410

NJBiker72 said:


> What do you think of the Ruffy Tuffy?


I just started running these (~150 miles), and I'm quite impressed. They roll faster than my old 700x25 Gatorskins, and seem to be just as flat resistant. Very comfortable at 85psi. I have room for the Jack Browns, and will probably get those when these RT's die, but that looks to be a long ways away.


----------



## Pablo

NJBiker72 said:


> What do you think of the Ruffy Tuffy?


The Ruffy Tuffy is an amazing tire. I've ridden some for, I'm not kidding here, 7,000 miles ( I weight about 165-170lbs) with essentially no problems. They are highly resistent to punctures and do well at lower psi and on mixed surfaces. I rarely ride anything else, though I am prone to throwing on some Jack Browns in the winter or for really rough roads/non-tech. trails, but the Jack Brown is essentially a big Ruffy Tuffy, so it's not like I'm cheating.


----------



## kbwh

RussellS said:


> I use the Continental 4 Season 700x28 tires on a couple bikes. No complaints. Except they only measure 26mm wide. The 28 designation is very optimistic.


Interesting. My worn in 25mm Conti GP4season measure 26mm wide on my Campagnolo Zondas (15c bead width).


----------



## Salsa_Lover

It has quite a lot of variance, 

I do have a set of Conti 4Seasons 28 that are more or less 26, the Michelin Pro Race 25 are bigger.


----------



## carlosflanders

Salsa_Lover said:


> It has quite a lot of variance,
> 
> I do have a set of Conti 4Seasons 28 that are more or less 26, the Michelin Pro Race 25 are bigger.


Same here.
GP4 seasons 28 mm measure 26 mm
PR 25s measure 27 mm
Both great tires,

Ultremo 25s measure 24 mm
Pr23s measure 24mm

Ultremo 28mm is a super tire also but haven't had the chance to measure width yet.


----------



## choocher

I just bought a pair of Conti 4 Season 700 x 28s this Spring and I really like them a lot. Not one flat yet (with some gravel), the ride quality is excellent, and, less important, I think they look cool.


----------



## Mike T.

Be wary of Conti GP 4-Season 28's - mine measure 25mm wide when mounted on OP rims. It's a narrower tire than my 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX and 25mm Michelin Pro (they both measure 26mm). A good tire it might be but 28mm it isn't. Not even close.

It's lighter than my 25mm Michelin Pro too - by 4 grams.


----------



## Intandem

I've heard good things about Vittoria Rubinos too


----------



## roadscrape

*size varies with rim and aging*



Mike T. said:


> Be wary of Conti GP 4-Season 28's - mine measure 25mm wide when mounted on OP rims. It's a narrower tire than my 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX and 25mm Michelin Pro (they both measure 26mm). A good tire it might be but 28mm it isn't. Not even close.
> 
> It's lighter than my 25mm Michelin Pro too - by 4 grams.


I had the same Conti GP 4 Season 28 also mounted on Open Pro rim. After a few months, at 85 psi, they measure 27mm. I wondered if the aging helped? 

I was happy with the Conti, but after those wore out and the Conti price increases, I decided to give Vitt Randonneur Hypers are try after reading numerous good reviews. It is a very round tire, rides very well, pretty low rolling resistance and has very good traction (it's basically a slick). It also has good flat pro and is super easy to mount with no tools (on OP rims).

A guy I work with rides to work (13 mi one way) several days a week. He used Gatorskins for years, but also decided to give Rando Hypers a try. He has also been impressed. 

It seems that not many shops stock the Rando Hyper, perhaps due to the Vitt Rando name, but the Hyper is a totally different tire (Vitt uses the Rando name like Schwalbe uses Marathon - a series of tires of many different types).

My friend and I also rode Paselas. They are a good tires for the price, but the tires I mentioned above are better and more reliable (some Paselas get a bulge in the sidewall that eventually fails).


----------



## Mike T.

roadscrape said:


> I had the same Conti GP 4 Season 28 also mounted on Open Pro rim. After a few months, at 85 psi, they measure 27mm. I wondered if the aging helped?


I've had mine on my winter bike for at least a year even though they don't see many miles. I measured them (again) when I gave the info above and they were 25mm. They are visibly smaller than my my 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX (which measure 26mm). I wonder if they were mis-labeled and they're really the 25mm ones? Hmmmm.......


----------



## wooglin

I saw them mentioned early on in this discussion, but only once so I thought I'd reiterate. I've been using Serfas Secas in 28mm for years, including on a tandem, my fixed gear/winter bike, and on my Crosscheck/utility/do everything bike. At $40 apiece I think they're far and away the best bang for your buck out there.


----------



## Slow but old

psi have Gatorskins on one bike and like them a lot, but LOVE the Rubino Pros on my other bike. Both are 28 but the Vittoria ride is noticeably better.


----------



## NJBiker72

tarwheel2 said:


> I've been running Conti GP 4 Season 28s on my commuter bike for the past 3 years and they are great tires -- light weight, durable, flat resistant and nice handling. They cost about $40 when I bought mine, but Conti prices have gone up a lot since then. If you ever see them on sale, buy some!
> 
> Those Clements look like a nice deal, and Vittoria Rubinos generally get good reviews and can be bought for less $40 if you can find them in 28s. Panaracer Pasela TGs are another option. They are durable and relatively light weight in folders, but in my experience their rolling resistance is much higher than the other brands mentioned.


I have the Panacer Pasela Tg on my winter bike in 28s. Cheap. Good grip. Seem durable. But yes the rolling resistance is lacking.


----------



## froze

cleon said:


> I've read lots of threads on 23s and 25s, but I'm wondering if it's really the same list as for 28s, as quite a few of the popular models dont come in the larger sizes.
> 
> Any recommendations on good 28s for around $30-40?
> 
> TIA!


There's all kinds of good 28's around. Usually a person going with the larger size is using the bike for commuting or light to medium weight touring and thus you need a tire that will hold up to abuse and be highly puncture resistant. A really great tire for that is the Panaracer Pasela TG (TG means Tour Guard, it has the best flat protection belt of the two Pasela's), these tire are relatively light and are available in either folding that weigh 230 grms that cost about $34 each, or you can get non-folding that will weigh about 260 grms and cost about $22. 

Also Panaracer makes the T-Serv Protex, a step up from the Pasela GT if you want a little bit more of a rugged tire that will cost you about $40 and will weigh about 280 grms due to the thicker sidewall and slightly better puncture resistant belt. The thicker sidewall of the T-Serv is idea for heavy touring, or if your streets are really bad you may want the tougher sidewalls to reduce chances of sidewall damage. 

The Pasela TG or the T-Serve puncture resistant belts are superior to the Conti Gatorskin orGator Hardshell, and the Pasela will wear longer. I've used both the Panaracer and the Conti over the years and can tell you from experience the Panaracer Pasela TG is superior and it costs less. I haven't used the T-Serve because the flat protection is so good in the Pasela TG I don't see the purpose in stepping up to that tire. I use those Pasela's in medium weighted touring and have yet to get a flat over the last 1,200 miles since I got them, whereas the Conti's had several flats during that type of mileage. And I haven't had any sidewall issues with Pasela TG, though the TG sidewalls are more sturdier then the Conti sidewalls but not as sturdy as the T-Serve.

I think cost vs quality of the Panaracer is hard to beat; and others who have reviewed those tires agree.


----------



## itsmebusyguy

Schwalbe - I ride 28 rear and 25 front. great tires


----------



## froze

Note; Rolling resistance with the Panaracer Pasela, or Pasela TG is not bad at all, I've had worse. True their not a racing tire, nor were they designed to be a racing tire their a commuting touring tire, so their not going to roll like a racing tire, but they are faster feeling then Specialized Armadillo tires, and I know a RAAM race team that won the 4 person event in 2001 riding on Armadillo's!! So how bad really can the rolling resistance be if heavier sluggish felling tires can win a race? Also they will feel sluggish if their mounted incorrectly, they are a directional tire so follow the V tread pattern so that the arrow of the V's roll with the points going forward...I hope that made sense.


----------



## AlexCad5

These 25s are good. I got at almost a couple thousand miles out of the rear tire, and the front has 4000 on it and still isn't too worn, and very very few flats. I put a 28mm Vittoria Zaffiro on the back, and I think the 25 Pro Optimums _may_ be wider and fuller. The Zaffiro is fine, and cheap. I'll continue using it as a rear tire, with something more grippier, lighter and more comfy up front.


----------



## Chocolatebike

I've just fitted some 28mm Marathon Supremes to my Dirty Disco. They've replaced 24mm Vittoria Paves which I found were cutting up too quickly on Winter roads.
So far I'm delighted with the Supremes; they're as grippy and free rolling as the 35mm versions on one of my other bikes and I can't feel the extra weight over the Paves.
The greater volume has been a huge bonus on crappy road surfaces at night; I'm using the Disco as my road bike and I've done one 200km audax on the new tyres. The bump absorption was much better than on the previous two audaxes that I did on this bike when it was fitted with the Paves.


.


----------



## Chocolatebike

Elizab7eth said:


> I doubt that you'll get Marathon Supremes for $40 although


Yes, good point.
You might get _one_ for 40USD...........

IIRC, mine were 25GBP each from a German supplier. My LBS couldn't get them for that from the UK distributor. They advised me to cut them out of the loop.



.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

I'm currently running 700x28 Panaracer Paselas (non-TG), and can't complain about their performance given their price. Any recommendations for a true 28mm tire (assume 23mm rims) that's lighter, but not a flat-magnet?


----------



## froze

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I'm currently running 700x28 Panaracer Paselas (non-TG), and can't complain about their performance given their price. Any recommendations for a true 28mm tire (assume 23mm rims) that's lighter, but not a flat-magnet?


I agree. I looked around for a decent tire for my old school touring bike that has 27" rims and found 3 really nice tires but went with the Pasela TG due to price and they were gumwall color so they look good on my older bike. I found I really like those tires, there durable yet not heavy like most touring tires and all cheap tires. I used them quite a bit this last season and put about 800 miles on them doing some weekend touring and they look brand new with no cuts and no flats. The only thing I don't like about them is their wire beaded only in my size, but that's a minor complaint. 

I did cheat the flat thing by putting one Panaracer Flat Away flat liner in the rear tire only even though my LBS said I didn't need to do that with the Pasela TG tire, but I didn't want to hassle repairing a flat on the rear on the side of the road with the panniers and fenders on. 

Those FlatAway liners are far better then Mr Tuffy type of plastic liner, I had a very difficult time cutting the liner with scissors whereas the Mr Tuffy cut like butter. The only drawback to the FlatAway liner is supposedly their a one time use liner, when the tire is replaced you have to replace the liner, but being the tightwad that I am I'm going to try to remove it when I do get a new tire, if it doesn't remove oh well I'll just buy another liner. And the FlatAway liner only weighs 32 grms vs 110 for the Mr Tuffy. The FlatAway sticks to the inside of the tire so it doesn't move around while trying to install the tire and tube like the Tuffy does. If you do go with the FlatAway liners make sure the inside of the tire is clean, talcum powder will prevent the liner from sticking to the tire and ruin the adhesive.

Also for other size of tires Panaracer makes an even more sturdier tire called the T-Serv, it looks just like the Pasela series of tires but offers more stout construction especially in the sidewall which in turn will make the ride less comfortable then the Pasela series but reviews indicated people like the ride and they are lighter in weight then the Specialized Armadillo All Condition or the Schwalbe Marathon Supreme tires. And Panaracer just came out with the ultimate in toughness and durability tire called the CrossTown, it too looks like the Pasela but way heavier on par with the Schwalbe but cost about half as much. I have ridden with the Pasela TG's on gravel roads with no problems by the way.

By the way, the Pasela series, the T-Serv, and the CrossTown are directional tires, so if you get a set pay attention to how you mount them. Neither the T-Serv nor the Crosstown come in 27" size.

And a further note, if you don't like the tread design of the Pasela series or the T-Serv they make another tire out of the same tough construction of the Pasela series called the Ruffy Tuffy, that one has a weird checkerboard with alternating file and smooth squares, but it's essentially a smooth rounded tire.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Just took delivery of some Vredestein Fortezza Duocomp tires, and while they're not 28s, they do measure wider than the stated 25mm (mounted on 23mm rims).


----------



## willum44

$30.60 

Vittoria Randonneur Tire 700x 32c Black Wire Bead. Very comfortable with steel Dawes winter trainer. works on all surfaces, from gravel to pavement.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

willum44 said:


> $30.60
> 
> Vittoria Randonneur Tire 700x 32c Black Wire Bead. Very comfortable with steel Dawes winter trainer. works on all surfaces, from gravel to pavement.


The only Randonneur model that I personally like is the Hyper. Vittoria has renamed the Hyper to something else, but the other Randonneur models tend to be slow and "dead" feeling. They're durable, there are nicer-riding tires out there.


----------



## champamoore

Plus one for GP4Seasons in 28c. Great tire, deals can be found if you scour the internet. Probikekit.com has them on sale for $41 at the moment, too.


----------



## HEMIjer

I have been running 28c Schwalbe Durano tires on my cross bike this year more for traiing purposes including some dirt and gravel rides not one flat, knock on wood. They were $30 a piece roughy show very little sign of wear and I can run them at psi lower than what is suggested o nthe side wall normally like 80(i weigh 175). Not as comfy as 35 cross tire but faster rolling and DURABLE for training. For mtn bike triaing I far prefer this route as opposed to road bike, gives me good flexability on route choice!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Hutchinson's Sector 28 tubeless rides quite nicely, IME.


----------



## vmps

Continental just announced 28s for the new GP4000s that I'm itching to try.


----------



## Smirob

Try Continental GP's in the 28 they are fairly new. They have the black Chili compound and ride very nicely. Continental Grand Prix 700 X 28 Road Tire Wire Bead - Bikewagon


----------



## AndyMc2006

I have the Rubino Pros in 25's on my Giant defy advanced and they are awesome, comfortable yet very durable


----------



## orange_julius

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Hutchinson's Sector 28 tubeless rides quite nicely, IME.


Gravel, what wheelset did you mount those on? I love tubeless, and intrigued by the Sector 28, thinking of mounting it them on a Campa Zonda 2-way. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

orange_julius said:


> Gravel, what wheelset did you mount those on? I love tubeless, and intrigued by the Sector 28, thinking of mounting it them on a Campa Zonda 2-way. Thanks for sharing your experience.


Pacenti SL23s. Took a bit of effort, but once they were actually mounted, seating the beads was trivial (only took a floor pump).


----------



## orange_julius

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Pacenti SL23s. Took a bit of effort, but once they were actually mounted, seating the beads was trivial (only took a floor pump).


Thanks for the info. I am riding Vittoria Open Pave CG III with latex tubes on a Campa Zomda 2-way. It's a nice setup but to be honest I much prefer tubeless. I didn't know they had 28 tubeless, so I'll ride the Vittorias until they are worn, then switch back to tubeless using the Sector 28.


----------



## nhluhr

NJBiker72 said:


> Anyone know if a 28 would fut on a Specialized Secteur? Debating whether I sell the bike on Craigslist or convert it to a rain bike.


I'm pretty sure the Secteur (being basically an aluminum version of the Roubaix) is made with fatter tires in mind.


----------



## pedalingsquares

Schwalbe One has a new 28 clincher and tubeless. I picked a couple up from tiremaniacs as they have great prices. My intent is to install these on a bike I have in Project One (Domane Pro Fit). Can't wait till spring!!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Another 28mm tire to consider:


----------



## NJBiker72

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Another 28mm tire to consider:


Curious if that is any different from my Panaracer Pasela TG's. Great gravel tire. Not the best rolling resistance or weight IMO.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

NJBiker72 said:


> Curious if that is any different from my Panaracer Pasela TG's. Great gravel tire. Not the best rolling resistance or weight IMO.


The 'king is lighter and has a nicer ride.


----------



## MagicCarpet

Harley Johnston aka Durian Rider rode over 6500km in January and says in a youtube video it was on Maxxis Refuse 28c.

Personally I have used Vittoria Randonneur in 28c and find them bullet proof, but typically of touring tyres they are narrower than quoted.

I think there is always a trade off between weight/speed and puncture resistance and supposed puncture resistant tyres will always receive mixed reviews regarding punctures. When you get to the realm of the touring tyre you'll get mixed reviews about speed. I thought the Randos were fast enough for a bullet proof tyre.

It's good to see so many people happy with such a variety. At least that way, when you have a nightmare time with those "great" tyres you were recomended you can post up your disgust and have no shortage of people to argue with 

Good luck with what ever you buy.


----------



## Sun Rider

My pick. Only two shops in the US import these tires from Japan. 
Compass Bicycles: Tires


----------



## Kett-Man

GRAVELBIKE said:


> The only Randonneur model that I personally like is the Hyper. Vittoria has renamed the Hyper to something else, but the other Randonneur models tend to be slow and "dead" feeling. They're durable, there are nicer-riding tires out there.


I like the Rando Hypers a lot. They re-named it the Voyager Hyper, perhaps to distinguish it from the rest of the Vittoria Rando models, which are all pretty different.


----------



## BruceBrown

*Or even wider to a 30mm tire...*



GRAVELBIKE said:


> Another 28mm tire to consider:


I'm enjoying my new Challenger Alamanzo 30mm tires!:thumbsup:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13316381455" title="RoubaixChallengerAlamanzo by BBcamerata, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3828/13316381455_da35f8f496.jpg" width="500" height="343" alt="RoubaixChallengerAlamanzo"></a>


----------



## atpjunkie

I have Alamanzos as well. They are similar to Challenges File Tread cx tires. I think the Eroica is a better choice for a road bike.
Downsides to challenge tires
tough to mount
durability
Upsides
ride quality
comfort


----------



## BruceBrown

atpjunkie said:


> I have Alamanzos as well. They are similar to Challenges File Tread cx tires. I think the Eroica is a better choice for a road bike.
> Downsides to challenge tires
> tough to mount
> durability
> Upsides
> ride quality
> comfort


I'm using the Alamanzos on gravel. Do you think the Eroica's on gravel would be better? I had read they measure out a couple of mm's wider than the Alamanzo which would mean a no-go on my Roubaix.


----------



## DasBoost

cleon said:


> Yeah, I did notice after the post that the conti' s do come in 28s. I just seem to keep reading mixed reviews on the ride quality, so I'm wondering if there is something a bit more comfortable as I don't tend to get many flats where I ride anyway.


I didn't see what type of riding you were looking to do with the 28s, but the Freedom ThickSlick is pretty comfortable as far as ride quality goes. It's a very thick commuter tire and at about 70/75 psi is pretty comfortable. The only downside is that it doesn't feel the most confidence-inspiring in wet weather (It may be me, but the 25mm Gatorskins don't have the same lack of feedback as far as grip goes. It seems with the ThickSlick that there's no feeling that it will slide/is losing grip until it's already sliding.), but otherwise it's been a great tire for cruising around town and running errands with and it handles various items of road debris with ease. They run around ~$33 each from what I've seen. Depending on the weather you're planning to use them in and for what purpose, I'd probably lean towards the 28mm Gatorskins, personally, from what I've seen from both of the tires in various weather conditions.


----------

